# Battery Packaging (Automotive)



## Kauderwelsch

Hola a todos,

estoy realizando una traducción de documentos de una empresa automotriz, y me he topado con esta expresión. Me parece poco adecuado y sin sentido traducir mediante "empaque/paquete/embalaje de batería" pues se trata más de un proceso que de un objeto. Pongo a continuación un ejemplo:

"New Battery Packaging will drive Slim Seats"

Acá otro ejemplo salido de un sitio web, y que me parece que se trata del mismo uso:

"The battery technology itself is something that we're developing independently but we're using very similar solutions to Renault Enstone, and as Pat has said, we have the same --- as most of the teams using this type of technology are going to be using --- we have the same challenges of safety, of appropriate packaging. The battery packaging in the car will be quite a challenge. The sheer volume of battery we have to package is not trivial, even with next year's aerodynamic regulations, it's still a bit of a struggle to find a safe and aerodynamically effective place to package it, so it's quite a big challenge, for sure."

Espero que alguien pueda orientarme en este sentido.

Se los agradeceré ampliamente.
Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe in this context "encapsulación."


----------



## phantom2007

Efectivamente no se trata del embalaje (por ejemplo para el transporte) de la batería sino el formato de la caja que contiene los elementos activos y también de la caja que contiene al conjunto de las celdas de baterías que lleva el vehículo, que genéricamente se denomina "batería".

Encapsulación tiene (a mi entender) otro sentido.

Sugiero "envolvente" o compartimiento (de baterías). También se podría usar "carcasa" o "recipiente", pero solo cuando se trata de una sola batería. El problema que se expone referente a la del Renault Estone es sobre el conjunto de las baterías que lleva un vehículo (seguramente eléctrico), por lo que envolvente o más genéricamente "caja" podrían valer. 

Espera por más sugerencias.


----------



## Kauderwelsch

Hola,

muchas gracias por sus aportaciones. 

Ahora también me asalta la pregunta de entonces cómo funcionaría el verbo en español, que también se ve en uso en el ejemplo de Renault.


----------



## k-in-sc

Sorry, what verb are you talking about?


----------



## Kauderwelsch

Hi k-in-sc,

thanks again for your reply.

I was talking about the corresponding verb for "packaging", i.e "package".


----------



## Kauderwelsch

Here's another example of the use of "packaging":

"According to MaryAnn Wright, vice president and general manager of Johnson Controls’ hybrid battery business, lithium-ion battery technology will prevail over nickel-metal-hydride batteries, since it excels in packaging, energy storage and power-delivery performance."

http://www.johnsoncontrols.com/publ...ng_towards_a/charged_with_responsibility.html


----------



## phantom2007

Bueno, se pone más difícil. De hecho se usa a veces la palabra original sin traducir


----------



## k-in-sc

"La protección de la batería del C30 evita que ésta sufra daños durante el choque frontal, o lateral. Sin embargo, hay otras pruebas - por ejemplo, golpear una barrera de impacto lateral de 3,300 libras a 31 millas por hora - que puedan constituir un riesgo significativo para que el *paquete de la batería* del vehículo de iones de litio permanezca intacta. ..."
http://autos.aollatino.com/2011/03/07/volvo-c30-electrico-bateria/


----------



## Kauderwelsch

Gracias nuevamente por sus valiosas contribuciones.

Finalmente me quedé con la alternativa de "paquete de la batería". 

No es lo que más me gusta. A veces me gustaría poder encontrar soluciones más adecuadas en menor tiempo, obvio con la ayuda de todo ustedes. Pero también a los clientes les gusta ver palabras que ya han visto en otros documentos similares, aunque  pudieran no ser las más correctas.

Parece que sí hay algunos documentos del estilo, donde se mencionaba "battery packaging", y los traductores tampoco tuvieron tiempo suficiente para idear algo mejor. 

Ya se verá que resulta más adecuado en el futuro.

Saludos!


----------



## phantom2007

El Inglés tiene esa ventaja de poder suntantivizar verbos y viceversa sin demasiados problemas. No es así en nuestra lengua. Suerte entonces.


----------



## chinampa

Packaging, in the automotive industry, is about how to insert many components into a small volume: there are "packaging engineers", experts in fitting cables, devices, "boxes" and endless items into a limited space. It is about optimization of space.


----------



## juan082937

Packaging en baterías = en su fabricación, en su contrucción.


----------



## Gabriel

"Paquete de batería" me suena más a "battery pack" que "battery packaging" en el contexto explicado.
Creo que acá está hablando de cómo y dónde ubicar o acomodar la batería.


----------



## Channie

juan082937 said:


> Packaging en baterías = en su fabricación, en su contrucción.


I wonder if packaging engines, or packaging generators could be translated as ensamble de motores o ensamble de generadores. Thanks for your answer.


----------



## chinampa

- Please forgive the lack of accents-. Ensamble means assembly, not packaging. I'd say "calculo de espacio", "insercion", or "empaque".


----------

